# What to buy husband for Christmas?



## luckyme502 (Nov 30, 2013)

My husband is so hard to shop for.  I am having a hard time picking anything for him.  I was wondering what other ladies are getting their husband/boyfriend or if they had any ideas?

My husband does not wear cologne, ever.  He hates it.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Nov 30, 2013)

My fiance likes a weird combination of things. Im getting him two Racing PlayStation games, a game camera (attaches to a tree and takes pics of deer and stuff) some clothes, a sling for his shotgun (hes a big hunter) some new plugs that are clear so he can wear them at work and a starbucks hot chocolate and travel mug gift set. thats all I can think of Right this second lol What are your husbands interests, fav foods, etc? If you list that we might be able to give you some suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah! What is he into?? I'm getting my boyfriend some books and print versions/book versions of his favorite webcomics. I also tracked down the artist of his favorite one and am getting a drawing for him from the artist himself! Woohoo! I also usually get him a sweater from American Apparel (with a groupon of course) and some nice soaps and shaving things (birchbox shop). The books and drawing cost more than I expected so this is pretty much all he's getting.


----------



## LazyJ (Dec 2, 2013)

You guys will love me for sharing these websites lol  have fun! 

www.incrediblethings.com

www.redenvelope.com

Also, there's this "Salami of the month" club for $140.  Total cool man gift.


----------



## skylite (Dec 2, 2013)

It all depends... but I'll throw out what I'm getting my boyfriend just in case it gives you any ideas. This year I'm getting him: A shiny new Oster trimmer for his beard (he's currently using a cheap-o one from Big Lots and he hates it) A ~cheapish sound bar for the TV a PS Plus year membership (which is double good because I'm hoping to get him a PS4 for his birthday in May...) The second compendium from walking dead Chromecast A sushi knife - for his stocking I've gotten him that $10 Art of Shaving set from Sephora BF and some jack black beard lube (I got him the sephora shaving favorites last year and the Jack Black was his favorite) Some Vinyl records (I got him a record player last year. He LOVED it. I highly recommend it if your man is into music and doesn't have one) But last year, I got him two real gems that he loves, and I'll probably never be able to top: A record player / stand (^see above) &amp; his three favorite albums on vinyl And a SNES Zelda game (he already had a SNES, and Zelda was his favorite game growing up. He LOVED the gift. It was one of the cheaper things I got him, and it was by far his favorite) I'm typing this at work, and our internet filter makes the text editor all wonky - so my apologies if anything is weird. lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

I was talking with a friend of his and came up with the perfect gift for him. I would share it, but he's been known to come on MuT, and I don't want to ruin the surprise.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 4, 2013)

Amazon had a 30 years collection of James Bond films on blue ray for $99.00 .. I snatched that up in a minute. I also plan on getting my hubby chanel blue fragrance and deodorant.. I may get him some clothes too... maybe dress shirts for work.


----------

